# non monta root a causa di grub

## Maialovic

allora ragazuoli il problema mio e' il seguente: 

finalmente ho trovato un nuovo pc dove poter sistemare il vecchio pc. ho smontato i vecchi hd(1 master e 1 slave), le varie periferiche che mi servivano(tipo scheda video e audio, lettore dvd e masterizzatore); glieli ho montati e funge tutto alla perfezione.piu o meno.

nel master c'era windows con lilo installato e nello slave cera gentoo (non aggiornata dal 2007 perche è da tanto che non accendevo sto pc). il hd master era difettato e a sto punto lo sostiuisco con 1 altro e gli installo kubuntu, mantenendo pero nel hd slave gentoo senza modificarlo.

ora ho problemi nel configurare grub( che lo install di default ) in modo da poter far partire gentoo ssenza problemi. Ho fatto le seguenti cose : ho editato il file grub.lst e ho decommentanto la seguenti linee

```
# title Linux

# root (hd0,1)

# kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro

# 
```

e a posto di linux ho messo gentoo, a posto di hd(0,1) ho messo (hd1,0) ,  a posto di root=/dev/hda2 ho provato di tutto (hda1,hda2,hdb1,hdb2,sda1,sda2,sdb1,sdb2,sdb,sda) ma niente non vuole proprio funzionare, mi da Kernel panic: error in root= unable to mount VFS bla bla bla.

avete una idea di coe potere risolvere ciò?

grazie della vostra cordiale collaborazione

----------

## djinnZ

usare l'initrd per partire?

----------

## Maialovic

mai fatto in vita mia.non so cosa sia

----------

## Peach

mi sfugge una cosa: rispetto alla configurazione hardware precendente cos'è cambiato?

pure la scheda madre?

il kernel boota, ma il controller ide (o sata) è stato aggiunto?

se come slave hai il disco con gentoo, puoi dire lo schema di partizionamento (fondamentalmente dove sono /boot e /) di quel disco?

----------

## Maialovic

scusate se non l'ho specificato prima e ora specifico cosa non ho detto prima : ho cambiato TUTTO il pc tranne hd slave (con gentoo) , lettore dvd, masterizzatore, schea video e scheda audio.

quindi di nuovo c'è ram,cpu, scheda madre e nuovo hd master.

Ho sempre usato lilo col vecchio pc che installava la tabella sul vecchio hd master che puntava a windows xp nel master e gentoo nel hd slave.

ora nel nuovo hd master ho installato kubuntu ( che sto odiando visto che non riesco a modificare la risoluzione, nemmendo da xorg.cong ma cmq sono altri problemi), e di conseguenza di default ha intallato greub che disconosco il funzionamento.

pensavo che bastasse solo ke riuscissi a far caricare il kernel di gentoo e dirgli quale era la partizione di root per falo fungere...ma a quanto pare sembra non sufficiente o errato.

ai tempi ke furono ho seguito la guida ufficiale di gentoo che diceva di mettere come 1 partizione ext2 per boot, 2 partizione per / , e 3 partizione per swap.

kubuntu il disco di gentoo li riconosce come sdb,sdb1,sdb2,sdb3. se non ricordo male invece (visto ke il pc non lo tocco per motivi di non funzionamento da novembre/dicembre 2007 (e forse se ero riuscito a farlo partire entro il 1 trimestre 2008)) i disci gentoo li riconosceva come hdb....

cosa posso fare a proposito?

----------

## riverdragon

I casi secondo me sono due: o stai sbagliando ad indicare in grub la partizione corretta, o nel kernel non hai compilato come built-in il supporto al chipset.

----------

## Maialovic

embhe?ora ke dovrei fare? kome posso kompilare il kernel col supporto senza potere accedere al sistema?

----------

## cloc3

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> kome posso kompilare il kernel col supporto senza potere accedere al sistema?

 ovviamente con un cdrom o una chiavetta usb, anche di altra distribuzione.

poi, via di chroot.

----------

## Maialovic

e se chrootoo direttamente dalla kubuntu, compilo il kernel del disco della gentoo da lim sistemo grub e poi riavvio puo fungere?

----------

## cloc3

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> e se chrootoo direttamente dalla kubuntu, compilo il kernel del disco della gentoo da lim sistemo grub e poi riavvio puo fungere?

 

se ce la fai, usa direttamente il kernel ubuntu per accedere alla partizione gentoo, dopo aver sistemato a mano la riga di grub con il  solito tasto e.

tocca solamente il parametro root=...

avrai alcuni errori durante il boot, perché cercherà i driver secondari in /lib/modules/<kernel- ubuntu>, ma dovrebbe metterti in una situazione utile per ricompilare il kernel con un passaggio in meno.

----------

## Maialovic

quindi dici di copiare in gentoo il kernel di ubuntu, riavviare gentoo, compilare di nuovo il kernel col supporto della scheda madre e pensi ke funziona?

----------

## Maialovic

ho copiato il kernel di kubuntu in gentoo ma lo stesso mi da l'errore.......

----------

## cloc3

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> ho copiato il kernel di kubuntu in gentoo ma lo stesso mi da l'errore.......

 

non capisco. un kernel non si copia.

si lancia con un bootloader. 

quello che suggerivo era di modificare il parametro root= di grub nella riga di grub con cui lanci ubuntu.

ma se preferisci, puoi benissimo loggarti in ubuntu e procedere al tradizionale chroot.

----------

## Maialovic

spiego meglio: ho fatt partire kubuntu, ho copiato il kernel di kubuntu nella cartella boot di gentoo, ho sistemato grub in modo ke per avviare gentoo caricasse il kernel sopracitato, ma il problema si propone lo stesso

----------

